# Catfish



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

i live in yellow springs ohio (not far from dayton) and we want to get out and fish the ohio for some cats. (channels, flats, and blues). flats are at the top of our priority list. now what i'm woundering is what the closest, best place on the ohio for cats, general areas would be appreciates, or specifics are welcome as well. we practice catch and release. i know last year Doc helped me out very much, but new richmond is a little bit too far for us, i think we're looking for something in ohio, probably near cincy. thank you.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Meldahl Dam


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Meldahl is farther than New Richmond. If you are coming down from Dayton, you'd take the 275 loop & it puts you right near New Richmond, also Point Pleasent has a park you can fish from. I think you have to go past Moundswood Park also ...before New Richmond too. You might want to get serious with the GMR that runs thru Dayton, there's about 5 or 6 dams, one near Dayton, I think near UD ? Where the bell tower is. Then there's more, West Carolton, etc, every so far down the river. Has to be some in those stretches. Maybe somewone will contact you via PM and take show you. I know there's 2 dams in Hamilton, one in Middletown (?). Anyway, that would be much closer than a run to the Ohio River. There's some great fish in the Ohio River, but if you're fishing from the bank, I think you up your odds fishing a smaller river. The holes are more pronounced, and the fish are much more limited to them, also you can just about cast to any spot you want to, not like the Ohio which is 1/2 mile wide. 
I know there used to be a few members who fish the GMR. So long as you promise not to give up their spots, I'm sure you'll get some pointers. If nothing else, just make a scouting trip to some of those areas and ask the guys fishing there.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's a picture...


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

The one near the tower, you can see in on the right.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

There's plenty of dams on the GMR....


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

This dam also has a warm water dischage above it...in a no access spot, but below the dam had access.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Where is the Chataqua Dam at?

Corey, If you & Travis want to hit those spots let me know. I used to fish the one by UD alot, never got any cats, havent fished it for cats in a long time though, There are some decent spots near the WC Dam, I've alays been hstiant about taking you gus there becasue at night it can get a little hairy.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

That Chataqua dam was on the GMR...can't remember exactly, I think it was above Middletown, below West Carrolton. It's visible from the road. I think it's next to a power plant too.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

mellon, i would be very intrested in hitting those spots. just seems like my dad bearly has time to go out anymore, therefore i have no one to fish with. sorry guys, forgot to add that we ARE fishing from a boat!


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

So what all can you catch at these dams? Just catfish or do you get smallies and eyes or anything else?


----------



## T-Man (Sep 9, 2004)

Yeah Mellon, i would be intersted too, just tell me when and i will see if i am able to go


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Gee, Whatever you do STAY away from these low dams in a boat. When I say stay away, I mean far away, they have a nickname something to do with boaters & death. There are all sorts of thigns to take into consideration, even if your not real close, but lets say your motor dies, its going to push you right there, etc..... Fish from the bank when it comes to these dams. 

Guys, I'm not picky I'd like to go catting tonight around 5:30PM.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

If Bryan says 5:30 PM....He will be ready to go by 7:30 pm..Believe me, I have learned.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

i know what you mean jack


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

That's almost true. man I feel so bad abotu that kind of stuff too. When I'm late I usually stay between 75-80 MPH on 35. I cant leave or arrive anywhere on time. Even last night I sold a couple game cams to Macfish. Of course I was late meeting him. Couldnt get out of work until 5:15Pm or so, so of course I'm hitting 80 mph on 75.  I really need a watch!


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

so how far is new richmond from dayton? how long does it take to get to the new richmond boat ramp?


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

From Dayton the 275 loop might be 30-45 minutes, then maybe 30 minutes on 275, then another 20 minutes to New Richmond. You could also put in at Schmitt Field, which is 5 minutes off 471 (off 71 or even run 75 down to it)....might be 1 hour from Dayton to go there.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

thanks, then its alot closer than i thought...might hit the ohio river this weekend then.


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

lol atleast you didn`t go to W.V. this time .lol


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

my dad and i are going to head out to the ohio river, but everytime i search for a map on mapquest i can't get the info i need, can anyone help me out please? it sounds like the best bet is to put in, in new richmond. but i can't find a decent map of it. i'm very confused on where exactly i'm going. 

thanks.


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

hhjhjhjhjhjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's an old picture from May 2002. Augusta Street_ is _ the ramp


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Lots of debris too.....


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

There's also another public ramp up river in Moscow


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

thanks guys, sorry i'm so information challenged.


----------

